# Coyote Trapping??



## cyotekilla (Jan 21, 2007)

Is coyote trapping even worth it?

I've talked to some guys and they say it's fun but it takes alot of work.
Other guys say that they have gotten out of it because theres to much work to it. Others are all for it.

What do you think?? :strapped:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Define "worth it".....are you gonna make money? Doubt it......what's a fishing trip pay?

It's "worth it" to me to be able to enjoy the outdoors, watch the sunrise against a blanket of snow & iced-over trees, pit my skills against those of a coyote, and get alittle exercise & fresh air at the same time. It's definately "worth it" every time you pull-up to a set that's holding a coyote, it's better yet when you pull-up to a "double".

Is it "worth it? It certainly is to me.....................

Smitty


----------



## cyotekilla (Jan 21, 2007)

I mean going through all the trouble, from what i have heard its a lot of work, thats from other guys that do trap them regularly

:strapped:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

any kind of trapping is a lot of work that is why trappers are a dieing breed we are taught these days to find something with the least amount of work. Is it worth it to me........Yes. Not because i'm making money at it but because i enjoy it. Is CALLING coyotes worth it..... i certainly enjoy it. I'm not sure i'm fully understanding your question.

What does "Worth it" mean to you?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

it's worth it to me and i have not caught any yet. but i'm still out there tryin.

as for calling them...it is totaly worth it to me every coyote or fox that comes to a stand is one of the biggest thrills in hunting. and get double or trips.. well that's unreal! i've litterally called and dispatched 100's of coyote and every time one comes into a stand it is as exiteing as the very 1st one! 
i 'm not in it for the $ but a really nice large male is easy to get rid of!
and i have several mounted. and a a bunch just tanned on the wall.

i have just resently turned to trapping as another outlet for my love of outsmarting the smart. i love it all.

just my opinion though  :sniper:


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

For me, coyote trapping was the ultimate confidence builder. If you can consistently catch coyotes, you can pretty much catch anything. Few know this because of the solitary nature of trappers, but I would say trappers are the most knowledgeable outdoors men there are. That knowledge tends to cover furbearers, fish, big game and water fowl. The reason is because trapping becomes the focal point for everything else. We tend to see the world as it pertains to trapping. Damm shame what was once the most important profession this fledgling country has been relegated to it's present status in our society. So yes, learning to catch coyotes is important if you're going to keep your hand in trapping.


----------



## cyotekilla (Jan 21, 2007)

Well to me "worth it" means, well lets back up a minuet. I am mostly a **** trapper i know how to catch ***** and i do catch *****, i am just starting to explore trapping beavers,mink and coyte. I've talked with buddies of mine that do trap coyotes (as well as *****,mink, and beaver) and asked is it fun and got mostly yes, and the no's they trapped little for coyote but enjoyed the $$ well most of my buddies tell me it is alot of work like waxing the trap, getting dry dirt is importand i guess but they gavve me a huge list of things that need to be done so you dont find droppings or get your trapdug up, i guess what i am asking is should i go ahead and coyote trap or should i just stick with the rifle for coyotes

?????????????????? :sniper:


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

both!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree a GOOD trapper is about as Knowledgeable of an outdoorsman as there is


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Amen to that! :beer:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Once you catch that first coyote it will be very obvious if its worth it.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're interested in the money...I'd say no. Stick to ****. There's less money invested in traps, they're easier to catch, and they're easier to skin. You have a long off-season to prepare.......lol, or just stay home all together & be a couch potato :wink:

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

to me its more then worth it yes it takes work but there isnt one thing out there to trap that you dont need to work to catch and catching a coyote is not anything close to easy you need waxed and dyed traps that after being waxed are not touched except wearing a rubber glove you need to get dry dirt and alot of it in the off season and you need to be able to walk because the best sets often take a 1/2mile +walk from the truck to get to


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

sure it's alot of work but trapping is work. but it's a work that i love because im in the outdoors doing something productive. when a crawfish farmer tells me to catch the mink flipping his traps and i catch em it's the best feeling because im doing something that i love and doing it well.


----------



## RayWHager (Feb 7, 2007)

Predator trapping is certainly different than water trapping - when I was a kid trapping ****, muskrat, mink, and beaver, we made good money and we loved the experience. But, the trappers who could trap fox and coyote - were considered the Pros - the trappers that all the other trappers looked up to and admired (70s-early80s). So, we all wanted to learn how to trap fox and coyote. Back then, there was a tremendous amount of misinformation, and b.s. Today, there is good information and people willing to help you. Yes, learning to trap coyyotes is tough and takes time, but once you "get it" you'll be hooked, and you will have elevated your knowledge of trapping to a higher level - trapping coyotes consistently takes knowledge, skill, and yes, a little hardwork.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I think it's worth it. When you are trapping coyotes you are after the smartest K-9 there is to trap and if you can learn to trap them the rest are a lot e-zer, make a mistake on coyotes and they will let you know.


----------

